# Hi from Coventry



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

Or from Coffentry maybe ;-)

Spent 10 years now enjoying the fruits of a Silvia and Rocky combo. Just upgraded grinder to a Major-electronic; a wise decision even if I say so myself.

A new machine must be acquired soon... a shiny e61 will be headed for my coffee corner I think.

This forum is a great resource, and I have been lurking a while. Hope I can add something useful at some point.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome! Plenty advice & knowledge here. So, e61...

Have you any particular model in mind? What about grinders?


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!







How have you found the Silivia in that time? Have you ever found it lacking in any regards?


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Welcome! Plenty advice & knowledge here. So, e61...
> 
> Have you any particular model in mind? What about grinders?


I may have my grinder for life already....Mazzer Major-E recently acquired via ebay.

Machine wise, Im looking at ecm barista, Profitec 500, Bezzera Mitica...that sort of thing.


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

chip_kara said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant say the Silvia has been anything other than totally reliable. Its a bit fussy, particularly with dose level, but everyone knows that already. I recently got a naked portafilter, so the lack of forgiveness is even more evident, but a good shot is pretty tasty.

I make 99% milk drinks, so I get a bit of extra leeway!


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

I guess it must have been even more fussy with the stepped rocky but must have come into its own a bit with the mazzer! I'm thinking of a silvia being my next machine so nice to hear from someone who's used them consistently for a while


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

chip_kara said:


> I guess it must have been even more fussy with the stepped rocky but must have come into its own a bit with the mazzer! I'm thinking of a silvia being my next machine so nice to hear from someone who's used them consistently for a while


The Rocky didnt give much ability to finesse the grind; really only one step useable per bean, with say 2 on the dial a choker and 4 on the dial a gusher.

The Silvia though does do a decent job if the grinder is in a higher class. As the advice always seems to be; spend on the grinder first.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah I can imagine, I've got a Mignon MK2 which seems to be a solid pairing with a silvia from what people say


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Covveekid, welcome.

10 years with the same machine and grinder !

Surly, you are not human or you must have been immunised against upgradeitis at an early age.

Either way, never fear, being a member here will soon get you back to normal.


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Covveekid, welcome.
> 
> 10 years with the same machine and grinder !
> 
> ...


Thanks Snakehips, I see there's not much higher you can go on the upgrade tree 

In truth, I only tended to make good coffee at weekends until the last couple of years, so I didnt think much about new kit. Having an eye on forums like this soon gets the wallet twitching though...


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

chip_kara said:


> Yeah I can imagine, I've got a Mignon MK2 which seems to be a solid pairing with a silvia from what people say


I gather thats got good fine adjustment, so should be more useful than the Rocky. If you get a PIDded Silvia you avoid the need to temp surf, which is one of the Silvias bugbears. Im not sure how many options there are around Silvias price, especially when you consider shes a reasonable steamer and built to last a long time.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome from me too









Goody! We love a decent upgradeitus story


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Covveekid said:


> I gather thats got good fine adjustment, so should be more useful than the Rocky. If you get a PIDded Silvia you avoid the need to temp surf, which is one of the Silvias bugbears. Im not sure how many options there are around Silvias price, especially when you consider shes a reasonable steamer and built to last a long time.


Yep, stepless and I haven't found it lacking yet for espresso! Aim is to pick up a Silvia with a PID fitted but worst case will fit one myself.


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi from a fellow coventarian! New local coffee news, Coffee #1 is coming to a unit near the station. Are they any good?


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

clickhappy said:


> Hi from a fellow coventarian! New local coffee news, Coffee #1 is coming to a unit near the station. Are they any good?


I've never been to one - or even heard of them before. They seem to have more interesting cakes than coffee. Focusing on the wrong thing, like most coffeeshops maybe!


----------

